# Arena construction companies



## morbox (22 October 2017)

Hi Im considering having a manège or large turnout area and would be grateful for any recommendations of companies covering East Devon. Thanks


----------



## hobo (22 October 2017)

I have just had Witham Vale Arena's very pleased though I have not been able to ride the last couple of weeks as very busy. I had to heavy roll it a couple of times after it was first laid in the summer and have not touched since .They do a very tidy job and have a choice of surfaces I went with silica sand & fibre. I was able to go and see some near me that had been done before I committed.
I am looking forward to being able to ride through this winter when I have fully moved in to where it has been built.


----------



## morbox (22 October 2017)

Thanks I&#8217;ll get in contact for an estimate and see if they have any of their
 arenas near to me. Hope you get to enjoy yours soon!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (23 October 2017)

morbox said:



			Hi Im considering having a manège or large turnout area and would be grateful for any recommendations of companies covering East Devon. Thanks
		
Click to expand...

http://www.aztecplantservices.co.uk/equestrian/

Did not build our indoor and outdoor's but cleared and resurfaced them - very happy with Colin's work.


----------



## morbox (23 October 2017)

Thanks for the recommendation but maybe a bit far from where I am.


----------



## equinemad123 (23 October 2017)

http://www.equi-est.co.uk/ are absolutely fantastic, they cover everywhere in the UK and do any amazing job!


----------



## morbox (29 October 2017)

equinemad123 said:



http://www.equi-est.co.uk/ are absolutely fantastic, they cover everywhere in the UK and do any amazing job!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## nikicb (29 October 2017)

Another recommendation for Witham Vale - they put my school down 4 years ago and I still love it.  I put this together which may be of interest.   x

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SINduRclYMs


----------



## hobo (29 October 2017)

nikicb that is a great record of your arena. I missed sand day as I was at camp it all came on one day as it was a lot of lorries all day. They leave the site so tidy don't they.


----------



## nikicb (29 October 2017)

hobo said:



			nikicb that is a great record of your arena. I missed sand day as I was at camp it all came on one day as it was a lot of lorries all day. They leave the site so tidy don't they.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!  So glad I did it.  They were great, really nice chaps and as you say, kept everything neat and tidy.  We had a bit of a 'rain stopped play' episode in the middle, but totally not their fault, just the good old British weather!   x


----------

